

Ask HN: List of beta landing pages? - marcamillion

Any, and all, beta landing pages for apps/software/services/anything, please post them to this thread.<p>Trying to create one now and need some inspiration and points of reference.<p>Plus, this could be a good resource for anyone else looking for such a collection.<p>Thanks.
======
Watts
Are you talking about a "coming soon" type page? Smashing Magazine might be a
good place to start: [http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/11/10/designing-
coming-...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/11/10/designing-coming-soon-
pages/)

~~~
marcamillion
Brilliant.

This is exactly what I was looking for. I knew they were out there, but forgot
where I had seen them before.

Thanks man.

------
marcamillion
For the record...I also found these:

<http://launchsoon.com/gallery.php>

[http://dzineblog.com/2008/05/27-cool-coming-soon-page-
design...](http://dzineblog.com/2008/05/27-cool-coming-soon-page-designs.html)

[http://www.blog.exxcorpio.com/2009/06/01/25-best-coming-
soon...](http://www.blog.exxcorpio.com/2009/06/01/25-best-coming-soon-pages/)

------
metachris
That's the landing page of my project which is in an early beta stage. It's
not perfect but something to start with (feedback is welcome):
<http://www.flockengine.com>

